# Zugriff auf Festplatte



## rkaiser (7. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hatte auf meinem Fedor 1.0 Server zwei Festplatten (Raid 1).
Die erste Festplatte ist mir heute morgen karputt gegangen.
Jetzt wollte ich die zweit Platte einfach als Master anklemmen und booten.
Ging natürlich nicht... (-;

Habe jetzt auf eine neuen Platte ein ganz neues Fedora 1.0 aufgespielt und wollte
dann auf die zweite Platte zugreifen. 
Das ging auch nicht.

Es es irrgenwie möglich auf die Daten der zweiten Platte zu zugreifen
Habe gehört die zweite Platte müßte irrgendwie gemountet werden, aber wie.......

Grüße
Rob


----------



## ocb (9. März 2005)

mount -t <fs><fs>fs /dev/<devnode><devnode>devnode /mntpoint

   Das Ganze als root, wobei fs <fs>mit dem Dateisystem ersetzt werden muß, mit dem die zu mountende Partition formatiert ist und<devnode> devnode mit dem Device-Node , der zur Partition gehört (Primary Master = hda, Primary Slave = hdb, Secondary Master = hdc, Secondary Slave= hdd; bei SCSI-Laufwerken heißen die jeweils sd...) plus die Nummer der Partition (bei 1 beginnend). Partitionsnummern von 1 bis 4 sind Primärpartitionen zugeordnet, danach kommen die logischen Laufwerke. mntpoint ist ein Verzeichnis, in dem nach dem Mounten die Daten der Platte zu finden sind.

 Bsp.: Partition 1 auf der Festplatte am Secondary Master, formatiert mit Fat32:

 mount -t vfat /dev/hdc1 /mnt/somewhere

   Ach ja..."man mount" hilft eventuell auch... 

 </devnode></fs></devnode></devnode></fs></fs>


----------

